# best baby wear



## kelia (Dec 29, 2017)

Please help me to find best baby winter ware. My elder one is find difficulty in this winter. Please help me out.


----------



## fesoque (Jan 26, 2018)

Hello Mommy Kelia ,

You can try using Rompers and Jumpsuit.
I usually buy this for my first born when its so cold and they are still using it up until now.


----------



## Verinca (Jul 5, 2018)

best winter wearing we used was wool envelope blanket.


----------



## Kevinbrown0265 (Jul 19, 2018)

fesoque said:


> Hello Mommy Kelia ,
> 
> You can try using Rompers and Jumpsuit.
> I usually buy this for my first born when its so cold and they are still using it up until now.


yes correct I had searched many of them and they look cute also


----------



## mirandawhyte (Jun 20, 2018)

fesoque said:


> Hello Mommy Kelia ,
> 
> You can try using Rompers and Jumpsuit.
> I usually buy this for my first born when its so cold and they are still using it up until now.


This is a great idea! I have seen babies wearing rompers and jumpsuits and it's really cute.


----------



## roonnia (Aug 8, 2018)

Verinca said:


> best winter wearing we used was wool envelope blanket.


wool is very good during the winter. good choice!


----------



## Verinca (Jul 5, 2018)

what is best material for a baby with skin sensitive to allergy?


----------



## Kevinbrown0265 (Jul 19, 2018)

Kevinbrown0265 said:


> yes correct I had searched many of them and they look cute also


Yes, I found a website where we can purchase the best costumes for Babies.


----------



## Jah85 (Oct 14, 2018)

Hey , i found some cute hats for the upcoming winter.
Try it see if it works..


----------



## Verinca (Jul 5, 2018)

norwegian knit hats would work


----------



## BomBabies (Oct 29, 2018)

BomBabies has a good selection of winter clothing. Use Promo Code BOM10 to get 10% off your first order!


----------



## lylamorris (Oct 10, 2018)

Verinca said:


> what is best material for a baby with skin sensitive to allergy?


Well, the best material for a kid is a cotton fabric. I try this with my baby. First, you try your kid to wear cotton fabric clothes to your kid it will be comfortable and then cover up with jumpsuits, it will definitely work. I already try with my kid. There are two benefits of doing this:

1) First is your kid will comfortable with the fabric clothes it will be not itchy.

2) Your kid won't feel so cold.

I hope it will be helpful to you.


----------



## Candiceeee (Oct 27, 2018)

roonnia said:


> wool is very good during the winter. good choice!


totally agree! I like it too, it's soooo warm and soft :joy


----------



## mummy123 (Dec 1, 2018)

Hey girls i just founded very good website where they have a lot of good stuff for kids... I ordered two times and both times it did not disappoint me ? Here is the link: https://g-a-a-store.myshopify.com/


----------



## justtoocute (Feb 15, 2019)

:smile:Looking for the best babywears for your kids.JTC ( JUST TOO CUTE ) is here where you can purchase quality Babywear Wholesale at affordable prices.


----------



## oliviajo (Feb 25, 2019)

here is the way to find best baby wear/wrap on littlezenone.


----------



## oliviajo (Feb 25, 2019)

Verinca said:


> what is best material for a baby with skin sensitive to allergy?


One of the most basic tips for sensitive-skin-friendly clothing is to avoid synthetic fibers like nylon and polyester. These don't "breathe" as well as natural fibers, and that can cause irritation and discomfort even for kids without sensitive skin!


----------



## oliviajo (Feb 25, 2019)

kelia said:


> Please help me to find best baby winter ware. My elder one is find difficulty in this winter. Please help me out.


a good rule of thumb is to dress your child in one more layer than you would ... Top it off with mittens, a snug-fitting hat, and warm boots


----------

